# Wood pairing?



## DeputyMike (Aug 16, 2008)

I am in the beginning stages of building my first bedroom suite. I am about to glue my dresser carcass together (solid red oak) and have come up with an idea, but would like some opinions on it. How do you all think the dresser would look if the drawer fronts were made out of black walnut to contrast with the red oak?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Without seeing it is hard to say. However, my first impression is that there is insufficient contrast between those woods.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If done tastefully, different species can make for a striking look. Post some rough picture or layout with your tentative design.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Mike for my personal taste I would think a smaller accent strip or strips inlaid in the drawer faces would look more visually appealing than the entire drawer fronts. You run the risk of it appearing like you made a mistake and ran out of oak and had to complete it with walnut. Again, just my two cents.


----------

